# Teacher with Bachelors degree and some Masters looking for a job in Dubai



## aggie (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I have really been a lurker and decided to finally set up my own thread.

I'm a a 26 year old educator, with many years of tutoring, teaching and working in education. My most recent position was as an Education Coordinator for a non-profit organization and I have a bachelor's degree in education with a focus in history and economics. I currently live in the USA and have been thinking of coming to teach in Dubai. I also have a certificate in Research (half of my master's program). I am a current resident in the USA, but not a citizen ( I have lived here for 17 years).

I wonder how likely it will be to find a job in Dubai and where to start.

I am married and my husband is in IT, but he may not come with me, he and I are not sure yet ( so I would only be getting a visa for myself).

What is a good package to ask for (with and without accomodation provided)?

What is a good cost of medical insurance if i have to buy it for myself?

What is a good place to start looking, does anyone know of recruiters that would be helpful for me to pursue or should i contact schools individually?

I have a pretty good living in the US and would like to be able to have a better living, while enjoying a different culture. I used to live in Saudi Arabia, so I have experience living in the Middle East after working in the UAE, I may decide to move to Europe to teach. I have heard that companies offer from 3,600- 36,000 AED and I personally think it is a huge spectrum. I most certainly would think I could ask for somewhere in the middle, but I want to make sure.

All help and answers would be greatly appreciated.

TIA!


----------



## aggie (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions?? I know there are a few more teachers out there than me.

Thanks for any help you can provide, even a general direction as to how to find a job would be appreciated. 

Aggie


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Which country are you a citizen of? Even though you've lived in the states for quite some time you will still be offered less than a citizen would. Also, I'm pretty sure you won't be offered the kind of salary as a teacher that you might hope for. You definitely won't have a 'better' living here, not unless you are going into Real Estate or Upper Management. If all you plan on doing is teaching then I would suggest you stay where you are or look into northern Europe. Also, are you aware of how much accommodation costs here and that you have to pay for a year's rent up front in 1-3 checks?


----------



## aggie (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm a citizen of Liberia and Nigeria, thanks for your honest comment. I have thought about northern Europe and Scandanavia, as my aunt is Swedish and lives there.

I will really have to think this through and decide whether I am interested in relocating.

Thanks again.

Any other comments would be greatly appreicated!


Aggie


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

If you don't mind my asking, Why haven't you applied for American citizenship? It would be easier for you to go elsewhere if you at least had that. Because of your nationality it will be difficult for you to get work/residency elsewhere. Also, understand that the Middle East doesn't have affirmative action and civil rights organizations. Discrimination is the norm rather than the exception in the ME. You also don't see many black Africans here in Dubai and the few that are here are extremely low paid. I lived in Norway before coming here so I'm familiar with the standard of living, culture, work conditions, etc. in Scandinavia. Scandinavia is very hard to get into. Since you have an Aunt in Sweden you might contact her and see if there is any way she could sponsor you. Perhaps a safer bet might be for you to try for Canada, though it wouldn't be the radically different culture that Sweden would be.
Canada is in need of Professionals and even with an Aunt in Sweden I still think you might stand a better chance there for various reasons.


----------



## aggie (Nov 9, 2008)

perhaps i will reconsider my move, until i am more situated in my career. thanks for your input.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I think that's a good idea. The economy worldwide is experiencing a downturn so if you have a good job it's best to keep it.


----------

